# New arrival



## peelsman (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Folks

Im a potential new yak fisherman. I have a stink boat but I think seeing some of you guys off Ricketts got me thinking. Having a young family it can be hard to pull off as many trips as I would like but living close to the PPB, the Yak would be an easy push down and away you go....Sounds good and the paddle I would sure enjoy too.
Anyway just wanted to say hello and Ill do some reading and if possible Ill ask the odd dumb question
cheers
pieman


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Welcome aboard peelsman,
I am sure we will do all we can, to help you enjoy our company, and have a great time yakkin. Look forward to see photos of your yak, when you get it, and some piccys of your first yak fish.

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Welcome peelsman, as you read the old posts in here you will find many have come from bigger rigs back to kayaks, its the way to go and you will have no regrets at the change mate


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Pieman

Welcome, you'll have more fun in a yak. Keep an eye on the Rickets posts, join in and watch Poddy clean up.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard Pieman, you won't regret getting a yak, especially getting out there with the blokes down your way, some great fish grace the decks of their yaks. Happy reading and ultimately, shopping.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum mate.
Looks like a lot of people are taking a yak over the Boat.
The only dumb question i think is the one you never asked.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi Peelsman, My young family is no longer young and have left the nest. Some of the best fun we ever had together when they were young involved canoes, fishing and camping so don't neglect the possibility of taking the "young family" with you from time to time, in appropriate conditions of course.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome Peelsman, hope to see you on the water soon....if this wind ever drops


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Welcome to the fold mate! You will never regret getting into yak fishing mate.
Just post lots of pics!
Cheers,
Jake


----------



## peelsman (Sep 20, 2006)

thanks Chaps
yes i was hopeing to sneak out Sunday on the stink boat but this wind is driving me nuts, howling first from the NW and then promises to swing round to the S at 25+. Even a little too wild for a yak I would imagine.
With my pending redundancy scheduled for a 1 month count down, the mid-week escapades should ease the pain however.
pieman


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Welcome aboard pieman/ peelsman. Next time you see us at ricketts, come over and say g'day.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Pieman, ya more than welcome to check over a few yaks and have a chat at any Mango outting from Ricketts. A few different fishing techniques from the yak get covered and paddlers have some good ideas on rigging up. We're always interested in picking up on new fishing knowledge from others as well. Keep an eye under "Fishing Trips". Who knows, we might even sell ya Kevin's yak real cheap (if he's not looking)....and throw in his rod's to sweeten the deal :wink:


----------

